# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal Volga-Moscu

## Jonasino

> El Canal de Moscú, conocido como el Canal Moscú-Volga hasta el año 1947, es un canal que conecta el Río Moskva con la principal arteria de transporte de la Rusia Europea, el río Volga. El canal comienza en el río Moskva a 191 kilómetros de su estuario en Tushino (área situada en el noroeste de Moscú), y conecta con el río Volga en la ciudad de Dubna. Tiene una longitud de 128 kilómetros. Y fue construido entre los años 1932 y 1937 por los presos del GULAG durante la era de Stalin.
> Gracias a este canal, Moscú tiene acceso a cinco mares: el mar Blanco, el mar Báltico, el Caspio, el Azov y el mar Negro.
> Aparte del transporte, el canal también es utilizado para el abastecimiento de agua a la ciudad de Moscú.


Fuente: Hispagua

----------

F. Lázaro (29-abr-2015),HUESITO (29-abr-2015),Los terrines (28-abr-2015)

----------

